# Instructions/Photos on how to make a fleece FN liner?



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find photos or instructions on how to make a fleece liner/cover for the ferret nation floors? 
I want to start making a stash of liners while my ratties are using the coroplast floors/liners I made.

Should I make them out of two layers of fleece?
Should it be pillowcase style? or like an envelope?
I've got a bunch of fleece waiting to be sewn.


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

Ya know, I cant remember if it was someone on here another forum, but someone makes them and their prices were very good. 
Two of my girls are major chewers though so I have since decided to use double layer fleece on the trays and than I basically just use electrical tape on the underside of the trays to keep it attatched. They still chew a hole every time by the one corner and they love to crawl around in between the fleece but, it works.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

If you can't find/get instructions, you could order premade ones, and use them as a template


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

google produced this

http://forum.ferret.com/tm.asp?m=17515

I've actually made some of the stuff on several of these sites listed on this thread


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

http://www.javakittie.com/

For pre-made.

I personally just cut up a fleece blanket and tuck it under the pan, attaching it to the shelves using purse clips.

I'm not patient enough to make big liners


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a Martins, not a FN, but I just cut the fleece to the size I want, double layering so it is reversable and more durable (for when they decide to chew through) then sew all around leaving no opening for the full levels. For the shelves I add 1" to the shelf size, sew with a 1/2" seam allowance leaving a small opening then turn them right side out and hand stitch the opening shut. At first I attached the fleece with paperclips (I didn't have any binder clips on hand but a lot of people here use those - I'm sure they are MUCH earier to work with than paperclips). Now I punch little eyelets around the liners and attach them with s-hooks. I could take pictures if you are interested. 

I think it's just a matter of preference how you make/attach the liners.

Are you keeping your coroplast liners in too? That might make attaching liners more difficult :?


----------

